# Black Tie Optional: appropriate tie color?



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

I'll be attending a black tie optional fundraiser tomorrow and since I don't own a tux i'll be wearing a dark charcoal suit. I'm going to keep it pretty basic and opt for a white spread collar dress shirt, but i'm still not sure what color tie is appropriate for this type of event. I'm sure purists will say a black tie is preferred but that strikes me as incredibly boring and I don't want to look like 3/4 of the other guys in the room. So what's acceptable? Could I go with a burgundy? navy blue? or should I go for the neutral colors like black and/or silver? Part of me wants to wear a burgundy tie, but I don't want to stick out that much. I'm sure 'loud' ties like paisleys and florals are out of the question too. got any tips?


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

TBH, if you are not going to wear a DJ and you are going to wear a normal suit then the colour is not important in regards to the bow tie. Just get one that is nice and simple, not plain but patterned and not too loud and it would be fine.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

As a purist I would recommend against wearing a black tie. "Black tie optional" means that dark business suits are perfectly acceptable, and there is no need to wear something that suggests a failed attempt at "black tie." Accordingly, sporting a black tie (especially a bow) or patent leather oxfords with a business suit in this context is a bad idea.

If you choose a four-in-hand, I'd recommend a conservative rep over more flamboyant designs and a solid over anything else. Any of the colors you suggest would be quite suitable, though I think a solid silver (especially grenadine -- see link to photo) would be particularly elegant. If you prefer a bow, then I agree with Cardcaptor Charlie that color/pattern will be fairly unimportant as long as it is conservative/traditional (though not black!) rather than garish. In either case a white linen pocket square would be a nice finishing touch.

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=124363


----------



## egerland (Aug 18, 2008)

Almost any dark patterned bow tie (I would avoid solid colors) would be great, along with a white linen pocket square.

I'm hosting a "black tie" optional event this weekend. I decided to do so because some of my guests may not own a black tie rig, and saw no reason to exclude them for that reason alone.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

"Black tie optional" is the passive-aggressive form of "Black tie requested". 
Wear your tux with pride and may Andy be with you.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Grayson said:


> "Black tie optional" is the passive-aggressive form of "Black tie requested".
> Wear your tux with pride and may Andy be with you.


I disagree. If that is the attitude of the hosts, then they would have characterized the event as "Black Tie Preferred," another fairly common option. Accordingly, since the OP does not own a tux I do not think he should view it as necessary or important to buy or rent one for this occasion.

In addition, I do not think a bow tie has any sartorial or conventional advantage over a four-in-hand if the business suit option is selected. Just a matter of choice, though I steadfastly maintain that one should avoid a black bow in this instance.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

Mike Petrik said:


> I disagree. If that is the attitude of the hosts, then they would have characterized the event as "Black Tie Preferred," another fairly common option. Accordingly, since the OP does not own a tux I do not think he should view it as necessary or important to buy or rent one for this occasion.
> 
> In addition, I do not think a bow tie has any sartorial or conventional advantage over a four-in-hand if the business suit option is selected. Just a matter of choice, though I steadfastly maintain that one should avoid a black bow in this instance.


I agree. In fact, I would avoid a black necktie as well. You don't own a tux, you're not wearing a tux, don't make it look like you're trying to fake a tux. Just treat it as you would any other evening occassion where you'd be wearing a suit. I wouldn't go with a power tie, but I wouldn't avoid color either.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Hanzo said:


> I agree. In fact, I would avoid a black necktie as well. You don't own a tux, you're not wearing a tux, don't make it look like you're trying to fake a tux. Just treat it as you would any other evening occassion where you'd be wearing a suit. I wouldn't go with a power tie, but I wouldn't avoid color either.


My earlier post was clearer in these respects, and I absolutely agree.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Hanzo said:


> Just treat it as you would any other evening occassion where you'd be wearing a suit. I wouldn't go with a power tie, but I wouldn't avoid color either.


what's considered a power tie? Bright red? any shade of red?


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

gaseousclay said:


> what's considered a power tie? Bright red? any shade of red?


Bright red would qualify as would bright yellow and other bright colors. Nothing wrong with a conservative or subdued red. Black tie events should allow the ladies to shine as men wear elegant and tasteful "uniforms."


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

gaseousclay said:


> what's considered a power tie? Bright red? any shade of red?


Santa wears bright red , better is more towards burgundy.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> TBH, if you are not going to wear a DJ and you are going to wear a normal suit then the colour is not important in regards to the bow tie. Just get one that is nice and simple, not plain but patterned and not too loud and it would be fine.


Were the OP, (or myself), on your side of the pond, failure to follow your advice would be foolhardy. I have a picture of Anthony Eden in a peak lapel lounge suit, shirt with contrasting white collar , bow tie, linen vest, wearing a homburg , carrying gloves and a walking stick; the most elegant outfit I have ever seen. On the other hand, on this side of the pond, especially in the Midwest where the OP lives, if not worn with black or white tie, a bow tie is generally considered somewhat informal, something to be worn with seersucker suits or corduroy or tweed jackets. Here the four in hand is king.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

arkirshner said:


> Were the OP, (or myself), on your side of the pond, failure to follow your advice would be foolhardy. I have a picture of Anthony Eden in a peak lapel lounge suit, shirt with contrasting white collar , bow tie, linen vest, wearing a homburg , carrying gloves and a walking stick; the most elegant outfit I have ever seen. On the other hand, on this side of the pond, especially in the Midwest where the OP lives, if not worn with black or white tie, a bow tie is generally considered somewhat informal, something to be worn with seersucker suits or corduroy or tweed jackets. Here the four in hand is king.


Interesting. That may well be true in the Midwest, but I don't think the East Coast accords any formality distinction between bow tie and four-in-hand. Bow ties may be considered a bit more eccentric and academic in many circles, but no formality distinction. On the West Coast a tie of any type is considered very formal and suitable only for visits to or from heads of state. ;-)


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

OK, apologies. I missed the critical information that the OP was tux-less. 

I concur with the previous poster that a long tie is better for dress-up occasions here. I would go further to recommend a grenadine tie in burgundy or purple to go with a charcoal suit. Add white tone/tone french-cuff shirt, a pair of sharp cufflinks, and a nice puff of a pocket silk to 'evening' the whole thing up.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Mike Petrik said:


> Interesting. That may well be true in the Midwest, but I don't think the East Coast accords any formality distinction between bow tie and four-in-hand. Bow ties may be considered a bit more eccentric and academic in many circles, but no formality distinction. On the West Coast a tie of any type is considered very formal and suitable only for visits to or from heads of state. ;-)


Almost. Actually, a tie of any type is essential when one is in court . . . on trial!


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

Mike Petrik said:


> Interesting. That may well be true in the Midwest, but I don't think the East Coast accords any formality distinction between bow tie and four-in-hand. Bow ties may be considered a bit more eccentric and academic in many circles, but no formality distinction. On the West Coast a tie of any type is considered very formal and suitable only for visits to or from heads of state. ;-)


Bow ties are not, inherently, more formal in the Midwest.

Any conservative color and pattern will do nicely. Perhaps attendance at these functions will become more frequent and the DJ will be an addition to your wardrobe.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> TBH, if you are not going to wear a DJ and you are going to wear a normal suit then the colour is not important in regards to the bow tie. Just get one that is nice and simple, not plain but patterned and not too loud and it would be fine.


The answer, though I'd extend it to include solid ties, with same cautions.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

if bow tie 
then black 
else if fih 
then wedding tie 

You gotta tux? 
Never pass up a chance to wear black tie!


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

guess I shouldn't have been so concerned about color coordination after all. The vast majority of guests at the event wore suits, not tuxes, and the suit colors and color combos were all over the place.


----------

